#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Roteador com cabo funciona mas Wireless Não! - Multilaser Rot 054/Ubuntu

## alexbars

OI,

Estou usando o ubuntu, usando o cabo no roteador(Multilaser Rot-054/D-Link 500B) ele conecta, mas quando tento o wireless ele nao acha nada.

Muito Obrigado pela atenção

PS: Usei uns trezentos topicos pra tentar conseguir conectar!

----------


## henriquegotardo

É só atualizar o firmware do roteador que passa a funcionar, amigo.

----------


## alexbars

Oi

no console do roteador multilaser esta dizendo instalado ha tres dias


PS: Entrei no sistema/administraçao/ drivers do hardware...e tinha dois drives de wireless para instalar instalei e tento usar o wireless mas nada... o meu wireless tem senha!!!

----------


## alexbars

Resolvido...

Usei os arquivos do drivers de rede do windows junto com a instalação dos acima citados e e o ubuntu reconheceu!!

----------

